# 90 Lake Malawi Cichlid Tank



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Guys I am fairly new to Cichlids. Let me know what you guys think also how can I make it better and what to Add or remove cichlid wise.

thanks


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*ncie!*

NIce natural looking Malawi tank! Great choice in music too... It's annoying when you open up an aquarium video and hear some billboard retail store music like Beyonnce! lol


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

John_C said:


> NIce natural looking Malawi tank! Great choice in music too... It's annoying when you open up an aquarium video and hear some billboard retail store music like Beyonnce! lol


Haha I hear you. 
And thanks for nice comment on my tank.
any suggestions on what other cichlids I should ADD as I see more yellow in the tank


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*!!!*

Yah .. SO annoying! THank you for not doing that Lol

I'd say to add Ps Demasoni, or Ps Saulosi. When I use to keep Malawi cichlids, they were my faves. Full of character, vibrant colours, and max out at just over 3". If you wanted yellow, then definitely get the Saulosi, since you get the intense black and blue of the male, with the bright yellow of the females.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice if you are interested I have some peacocks and mbuna. Pm me and I can send some pics.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice setup...what kind of background are u using. It gives your tank some depth...very nice setup....

I'm new to cichlids myself...tank waiting to get setup, I've got my rocks but I've hurt my back two weeks ago and hurts to bend and or lift stuff.

How'd you like to play around on another tank?


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great looking tank...I subbed! Perhaps Acei would add a nice little pop of color....


----------

